# Goliath or Vittatus?



## discuspro (Jan 23, 2004)

I'm going to be getting a 300 gallon tank soon and I want some advice as to which Hydrocynus species to get. I'm talking about African Tiger fish, and there are two species that I'm thinking about. Either Hydrocynus goliath or Hydrocynus vittatus. I want the meanest and best choice for this tank size and I don't think I'll be getting anything bigger for a long time. Also, which are easier to care for like in terms of water current and feeding and what ever else? I know goliath are sweet but I want to be as smart as possible to which would work best in the 300 gal. Thanks.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Then go with Vittatus, you'll still be impressed.

Full grown goliath=too big (and usually expensive) for a 300


----------



## discuspro (Jan 23, 2004)

That's what I was thinking. Do you have any good tips on best water conditions, water current, feeding, lighting? I've actually never kept any tiger fish before.


----------



## rbp 4 135 (Mar 2, 2004)

gerorge is seling some goliath for 79$ i think they are 4-5 inches, thed be good in your 300 for a looong time, but they do get huge, ad wil evetually need a 800+ if they attain any where near full size


----------



## CHOMP (Nov 6, 2004)

Goliaths are too big and shouldn't be kept in tanks. He'll put you in the hole just feeding him. 
Go with the Vittatus, beautiful fish.


----------



## CHOMP (Nov 6, 2004)

I kept the water neutral, couldn't get him off live food, and he appreciated a mild current. Open space and low lighting. Didn't like tall plants. Very timid fish, but ate like a champ.
If you don't plan on upgrading the 300, surely go with a Vittatus.


----------



## armac (Nov 28, 2002)

Have you ever seen a true Goliath for sale?


----------



## CHOMP (Nov 6, 2004)

From time to time we get 6-8" vittatus, but rarely goliaths. The last time I saw one was like a year ago.


----------

